# Hyatt purchase question - how many points do we need



## R2Bbrock (Oct 10, 2007)

We have a Marriott at Grand Cypress and are now considering purchasing a Hyatt at High Sierra Lodge. Could use some advice. It is every other year, 1300 points and we will be paying $5k. I have read elsewhere on TUG that only 1850 points or higher are worth buying. Usually only my husband and I will be traveling so we can use a studio in those Hyatt locations that have studios. Is this a good purchase or should we look for something with more points ? Is it hard to trade into the other Hyatt locations. Thanks for any and all advice.


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 11, 2007)

R2Bbrock said:


> We have a Marriott at Grand Cypress and are now considering purchasing a Hyatt at High Sierra Lodge. Could use some advice. It is every other year, 1300 points and we will be paying $5k. I have read elsewhere on TUG that only 1850 points or higher are worth buying. Usually only my husband and I will be traveling so we can use a studio in those Hyatt locations that have studios. Is this a good purchase or should we look for something with more points ? Is it hard to trade into the other Hyatt locations. Thanks for any and all advice.



At 1300 points you will only be going to Lake Tahoe during the off season because Hyatt Tahoe only has 2 bedroom while most other Hyatts either have Studios and 1bedroom + plus rooms so if you stay in Studios you can go any season and 1 bedroom you can go to Platinum season which is many season except for the prime weeks 51,52, week 7 etc except if you are in a studio then you can go ALL seasons!!

So at 5K that is not a lot of money to try the hyatt system but once you get into Hyatt system you will be coming back to buy more points im 100% sure of that.

Good luck and I hope you become a new hyatt owner!!!


----------



## Kal (Oct 11, 2007)

1300 points, every other year is TINY.  You will have very few if any opportunities to enjoy the Hyatt system.  I would wait until you can get more points.


----------



## R2Bbrock (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks, two more questions - (1) Is buying another timeshare the only way to increase your number of points and (2) If you do have more than one unit does it enable you to use them together - i.e. does two 1300 point units allow you to trade for usage that requires more than 1300 points for one stay ?


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 11, 2007)

R2Bbrock said:


> Thanks, two more questions - (1) Is buying another timeshare the only way to increase your number of points and (2) If you do have more than one unit does it enable you to use them together - i.e. does two 1300 point units allow you to trade for usage that requires more than 1300 points for one stay ?




1. Yes only way to increase points
2. Yes you can use them together as long as the title on both deeds are the same (same owners of both timeshares)

Im sorry I do NOT agree with KAL this time, yes 1300 EOY is Tiny but what  you said that it is only for your husband and your use and you only want to stay in Studios and 1 bedrooms it can still go a long way especially if you travel mid week for either 4 or 2 night in studios or 1 bedrooms.

Again you are only laying out 5k on this deal NOT a big $$$ amount. Look if you are not going to buy this time share please send me a Private e-mail an either I will buy it or a friends of mine we can always use more Hyatt points.


----------



## Kal (Oct 11, 2007)

R2Bbrock said:


> Thanks, two more questions - (1) Is buying another timeshare the only way to increase your number of points and (2) If you do have more than one unit does it enable you to use them together - i.e. does two 1300 point units allow you to trade for usage that requires more than 1300 points for one stay ?


 
Don't forget, if you purchase another unit you will have TWO maintenance fees.  That becomes very costly on a $/point basis so most people purchase a high point unit as the maintenance fee is the same.

To better appreciate the limitations on a 1300 point unit go here and do some "what-if" planning to see what would be available.  Studios definitely take more points during high-seasons.  One bedroom units will be a difficult stretch.


----------



## R2Bbrock (Oct 11, 2007)

It looks like we can get a "diamond" studio for a full week for 750 points, assuming I am reading it correctly.  We already have a Marriott Grand Vista annually so we were planning to use this to supplement - maybe mid-week or long weekends.  Do you think that these will be hard to get - even if we are just looking for studios (of course, limited to the resorts that have studios). Is the issue the number of points or the lack of availability when we actually try to make a reservation ?  We still need to learn all of the differerent variables within the Hyatt system - it seems more complicated than Marriott but we were attracted to the points and the fact that we could use less than full weeks.


----------



## Kal (Oct 11, 2007)

Part of the problem is timing. When you own a low season week (i.e. 1300 points) you will receive your points in low season. If you're after a high season unit it will be more difficult to obtain because people who own higher season weeks will likely be on the reservation wait-list long before you have your points. Then it is a matter of how many studios are available and where you name is on the list. Diamond week units are always in very high demand so you will be at a disadvantage.  Also, in most cases HVC will not allow split-week reservations during the Diamond Weeks.  If there are any units available at 60 days prior to the desired week, they would be made available for split-week use at that time frame.


----------



## Sir Newf (Oct 11, 2007)

A Hyatt EOY even year, just sold tonight on ebay for $4,999., 1400pts.
The ad also mentioned that new owner would not receive points till 2009 for following year usage...If you haven't already asked the owner- check when you'd receive your points and when 1st useage would be.  Also, check when next maint. fee is due....enjoy!


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 11, 2007)

R2Bbrock said:


> It looks like we can get a "diamond" studio for a full week for 750 points, assuming I am reading it correctly.  We already have a Marriott Grand Vista annually so we were planning to use this to supplement - maybe mid-week or long weekends.  Do you think that these will be hard to get - even if we are just looking for studios (of course, limited to the resorts that have studios). Is the issue the number of points or the lack of availability when we actually try to make a reservation ?  We still need to learn all of the differerent variables within the Hyatt system - it seems more complicated than Marriott but we were attracted to the points and the fact that we could use less than full weeks.





Look what do you want for $5000 for a 5 star timeshare resorts if you spend 16-24k you can really get a lot of points 2000 or 2200 point then you can go any week  you want with 1 MF's per year instead of 2 combining your 1300 point weeks!!!

At 5k I really think you can not complain too much the more you spend the more you get !!!

Lets see 5k to enjoy Hyatt for many years to come? What loss can you take maybe $500 because somebody as you can see on e-bay just bought one for 5k so that is what the market will bear...NO big DEAL!!!


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 11, 2007)

> in most cases HVC will not allow split-week reservations during the Diamond Weeks.


 then why do they have them in the chart


----------



## Kal (Oct 11, 2007)

Let me be a bit more specific.  Split weeks are not allowed during Major Holiday weeks.  Since most diamond weeks occur during major holidays I lump them together.  In any case splits are allowed, but the restriction is 60-days prior to the start of the target week.


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 11, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> then why do they have them in the chart




Some times you can get split weeks and sometime you cant during the peak time because many owners that own (51,52,7)either take the whole week or trade their points (high value 2200 points) for other weeks in the hyatt system. Prime time owner can split their prime time weeks(like all hyatt owners) if they wish some do and some do not so if that prime time owner split the week then other owners will get a chance of either getting 2,3, or 4 nights that the prime time owner is not using.  Other owners that dont own the prime time weeks take the whole week its that simple!!!  Hyatt ALWAYS get 7 night filled first then 2,3,4 night what ever is left over. Most of the time you will get filled 6months out for 7night  some time 120days to 60 days out for 2,3,4 prime time weeks.

Folks you get what you pay for if you own 2200 points at hyatt and you book early enough you will get all prime time weeks2 bedrooms we always have gotten what ever week we wanted you  just have to plan a little!!! Once you get to 5000 hyatt points or more you can really start to really really enjoy vacations like 10-30+ night at one time and up to 8 weeks at one time if you do the right planning. These figures are based on 2 bedrooms at different Hyatt resorts some off season and some primetime season.  Yes 4400 points will get you 2 bedroom in ASPEN 2 full weeks in PRIME SKI and SUMMER season NO complaints here!!! Also 4400 points will get you week 51,52 at ALL hyatt resorts in a 2 bedroom unit  How can you go wrong.   So $1800 in MF's fees get you 2 prime weeks and any Hyatt resort !!!  WHAT A STEAL of a DEAL!!!!

BUY HYATT and BUY NOW!!!!

NO  I'm not a REAL ESTATE Broker or Agent I just love the Hyatt


----------

